# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  لائحة اجراءات الفصل في منازعات الاوراق المالية الجديدة

## دكتور سامح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لائحة اجراءات الفصل في منازعات الاوراق المالية الجديدة صادرة عن مجلس هيئة السوق المالية بموجب القرار رقم 1-4-2011 وتاريخ 19-2-1432هـ الموافق 23/1/2011م بناء على نظام السوق المالية الصادر بالمرسوم لملكي رقم م/30 وتاريخ 2/6/1424هـ

----------

